# Crappie bank fishing spot at Livingston?



## Tigger (Feb 28, 2012)

I havent fished for crappie in about 15 years or so, and I have really been wanting to go lately. But unfourtuantly I don't have access to a boat anymore, other than a little inflatable kayak. Does anyone know of some spots around Livingston where I can bank fish for them? Or a spot where I launch that inflatable and paddle a short distance to?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lake Livingston Park, pier, and surrounding jetties.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

A few other places to crappie fish from the bank are as follows.....Penwaugh Marina, Sandy Creek Marina, Beacon Bay Marina, Tigerville Park, Old Triple Creek Marina, Broken Arrow Marina.....these are all in the South to Mid Lake area.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for all the spots.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I understand there was a disagreement about fishing from the boat slips in Beacon Bay and there are now no fishing signs at the slips. Anyone know about this for sure?


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw the no fishing signs there Saturday Afternoon.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I understand there was a disagreement about fishing from the boat slips in Beacon Bay and there are now no fishing signs at the slips. Anyone know about this for sure?


Yes its true...another example of one jerk messing things up for everyone. The jerk was fishing a slip and the guy renting the slip wanted to get his boat out and the jerk refused to move to give him access.

Its too bad that one person ruins things for the rest.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

that is a sad/bad deal.........but i dont believe the marina owns the water around his marina...............


----------

